#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Sunway Lagoon...water world for all ages

## Nawty

Well our destination of choice in Malaysia was Sunway Lagoon, a huge water fun park full of fun stuff for kids…but only for kids mind you, not for Dads…..nope, no fun at all for grown ups.

This park is only about 30 minutes out of KL at the most, even quicker I think we did it than that one day when we were staying in KL. From the airport it was about 45 minutes.

And what a great place it is. Anyone with kids I would highly recommend going there and spending a few days at the park alone….but be warned, it is tiring. The park itself is an old quarry by the looks of it that has been developed all the way around the rim with hotels, condos, a hospital, a college and a huge shopping mall.

Yet the whole rim and inside of the quarry is lined with trees, big trees, fully grown jungle in areas and it looks really nice. The middle of the quarry is the original lake and its natural waters, no swimming in here as it is probably the source water for the entire park and looks full of fish.

Then the rest of the park is designed around the interior of the quarry, water park, adventure park, animal park, thrill ride park etc etc. It really is a full day just at the water park and the amusement section.

Only thing is that as usual with most parks, there are height/age restrictions for kids, so make sure your kids are old enough to go on most everything, otherwise disappointment and frustration pops up….for Dad to as not fun going on that shit alone….gotta blame taking the kids on it. I think 110cm is the average for the water park rides and then some amusement rides were 120 and 140cm from memory.

Arabs everywhere here with their brides in black….why they bother to go to a water park has me wondering. Wifey was wondering how they eat and drink….she found out at breakfast. I wondered if they shave their legs under that garb…or just go native cos nobody will see.

Like an old friend of mine back in Oz many years ago. We were fooling around in the bus and I grabbed her legs and pulled her pants up to reveal the hairiest legs I had ever seen. Now she was a little babe also, so here was this little babe with gorilla legs running wild underneath….god knows what her beaver looked like. I kind of figured the hairy arms on these girls were a give away for more in other areas.

But they had nice eyes, gorgeous actually. I was in a phone shop buying a sim card and there was a guy and his beauty in black, she was tiny, Thai girl status tiny and slim and her eyes were stunning. She had baby soft white skin around her eyes and nose…at least the top of it. She noticed me looking at her several times…she always looked back when she looked away. I winked at her one time and I could tell she was smiling….with her eyes and she wanted me. I did not want to start and Iraqi conflict or a stoning in Sunway, so I exited like a gentleman.

I heard one of them say to their hubby one evening…’I am just going to go and slip into something more comfortable’….like what….a hot little black number with black on black lace with a black g-string and a black cowboy hat…oh and boots….big boots. My kids call them boogie people….so a little care and attention was required and the odd slap about the back of the head……see who said physical punishment was never warranted.

Couple of other things got us thinking…what photo is on their passport ? How do they sneeze ? and how does a male and female get to know each other ? I mean the eyes can only do so much…..do they fall in love with the eyes and just accept whatever rocks up on the wedding night underneath…are the guys expert at hiding disappointment now ?

If an escort girl you rang up to come to your room and she arrived in a burka….how do you hide your disappointment if she ain’t all there underneath. Kind of exciting doing that little girl I met in a burka….bent over the bathtub…throw it up over her head and take it from behind….ooooooohhhhhhh. Guess their experts on stain removal by now….white on black and all.

The shopping Mall at Sunway has everything, it is huge and basically you do not have to leave the area. Ideally, one day at the water park, one day away, another at the park, one away is the best to do. Recovery is required after all the walking and climbing up those god damn slides….which are no fun…no fun at all. We found a great fish restaurant there and had good feed of fish and chips twice. 

Also, along with the overdose in Ribena during the trip, we found ‘twisties and cheezels’….both of which I have not had for years, certainly never seen them here in Los. So I got to introduce my kids to one of my favourite snacks as a kid. My son and I would sit and polish off a bag each day almost.

Some never ending enjoyment was had by me watching the missus in the lift here. She could not get her head around……we enter on the groud floor….yet we went down to go to the room, down to go to the restaurant and then up to go to the lobby……oh so confusing…..the lobby is at ground level and half the hotel is below ground level around the rim of the quarry. Other part is above it. We stayed below ground level with a great view of the water park out the window and all the action.

Coming up from breakfast one morning their was 4 very fat aussies waiting for the lift….they piled in and immediately looked for the weight limit sign and divided it up by 4 wondering if they would stretch the cables to max…..we stepped out.

A buffet at the hotel one night cost 3500b….bugger me black….not great food but I pigged out on the lamb chops bbq and roast lamb also. Another night we ate around the corner at some little local malay/Indian place. The dude that said he understood English well…well we could not understand him, so we just ordered whatever sounded good and ended up with 5 satays of something, 5 of chicken, 3 nan, one cheese, one egg, one whatever, nasi goring and damn near a full chopped up fried chook. All for 39mr….about 10 baht to a ringit, so 390 baht. 

Most of the food we did not like actually and sad to have to say, I actually near sought out a Thai restaurant one night for a feed. Wife was hanging for chili. One night in KL before going to the water park the next day we had a local curry…while nice and spicy, it was not that tasty…but it sent me to the crapper 5 times the next day. One particular crap was a worry as I needed to go right before one of the amusement rides…roller coaster type, the one that spins you around and centrifugal forces come into play. Happily it had the opposite effect that I thought it would, it seemed to push it back in for the time being…..I sent a photo of it later to BobsKnob.

Park entry was 60mr and I think 45mr for kids. My son, 6yo wanted to try the body board surfing which they have in the wave pool only on the weekends, so we had to go back on a Saturday. I asked a lady at the boogey board rental box if my son could do it…she said ‘oh no, look how small he is..the wave is very big’….I said he can swim….she said no cannot. So I went to the lifesavers and asked them, they said can he swim, yep…ok wait till 3pm when we open the waves up and grab a board and give it a go. You have to hire a board for 10mr and the waves only last for 45 minutes as they have to close the pool to all other uses for this period.

This is the boogey board wave...


So out we paddle, me my son and about 10 other people, coupla girls and mostly malay guys and some of the life savers. I get my son ready, first time…the horn blows which means a wave is on the way….I look behind and a fucking tsunami is barreling down on us….I say ‘PADDLE’ and push him off and away he goes…into the white froth of the wave…not to be seen again for several seconds and then he pops up all disoriented with a huge stoooopid grin on his face and spitting out water. Again again again Dad.

So away we went again and again, he had a hoot, he rode it all the way to the beach twice and the lifesavers on the sidewalks were all smiles at him. Doubt he is the smallest kid to do it, doubt he was even good at it. Some little ozzi surfer kids would have a hoot there showing off. But it is infrequent enough for them to be all smiles for him.

Now I have to take him to Oz to learn to surf.

At 5pm or thereabouts they also have a surfing wave, same wave, just with surfboards only this time and photos below of it, decent size wave produced and a lot of fun.





This little piece was wandering around the park all day, nicest piece of crumpet i seen all holiday almost. Girls not so cute and in abundance in Malaysia thats for sure...



Contrast here between left and right is significant.



They had this bungy ride there, missus would not go in it and this flying fox....huge run below it...





There is this massive suspension bridge almost from one end to the other, not sure how many times we walked accross it...

----------


## Nawty

To continue....some under water shots of the kids having some fun, they love it and I like taking them....







Wifey's arse again....keeps getting in the way, bloody thing..



This is a huge barrel of water that fills up and spills over periodically..



Enjoying the sunshine and water..



The barrel....



Everywhere...enjoying the fresh air and freedom....oh...new business idea....'nudist resort for arabs'..



Saw KW there, did not wave or say hello, ignorant plick...



I love taking pics of storms...this massive one came over while we were swimming and it closed the park for a coupla hours.. more storm pics in the island and pooket chapters to come...





I found Buddah alive and well if anyone needs him...

----------


## panama hat

Brilliant . . .the place is about 30 mins drive from home, quite close to Mrs Hat's University . . .

Looks great. 

We were in Genting Highlands at the fair ground . . . funniest thing seeing three women in three Burkha'd up women driving the toy cars around, screaming and having a great time. 
Other buggies had the men or their boys driving with the women in back . . . 

They really do have a problem with respecting women

----------


## terry57

Great piccys.

----------


## Happyman

As I believe I said in a previous thread I carried out the H & S survey for their insurers prior to the place opening - passed OK on all counts !

From an engineering point of view I reckon they should do conducted tours of the hydraulic(water) engineering side - the amount and complexity of equipment behind the scene is absolutely amazing !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Brilliant thread mate. Well done. Let's have the rest asap.

----------


## Travelmate

Commendable effort.

----------


## Nawty

> As I believe I said in a previous thread I carried out the H & S survey for their insurers prior to the place opening - passed OK on all counts !
> 
> From an engineering point of view I reckon they should do conducted tours of the hydraulic(water) engineering side - the amount and complexity of equipment behind the scene is absolutely amazing !!!!


 
When did they open...interested to know because of the vegetation and size of some trees makes it look like decades.


The next installments coming soon. Some hiccups along the way.....met a lesbain named hikup....or as close as I could tell. Butt thats another story.

----------


## Mr Pot

Great piccys and great read, chuckled my way through it  :Smile:  Thanks nawty your a funny fokker.

I'm wondering how gutted you'd be in those burkas and theres all that fun to be had, that lady don't look too happy taking that photo  :Smile:

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Great thread, as usual.  :Smile:

----------


## Happyman

> Originally Posted by Happyman
> 
> 
> As I believe I said in a previous thread I carried out the H & S survey for their insurers prior to the place opening - passed OK on all counts !
> 
> From an engineering point of view I reckon they should do conducted tours of the hydraulic(water) engineering side - the amount and complexity of equipment behind the scene is absolutely amazing !!!! 
> 
> 
>  
> ...


Did the survey in 1994/5 when I was living in Taiwan and it was open when I moved to KL in 1996/7 

Most of the green stuff was already there but they shipped in half a jungle of fully grown trees etc !

----------


## samscran

Man wao , what a nice place , i always wanted to go there but never get a chance...  :mid:

----------


## Nick Josh Karean

Never thought of seeing someone talking about Sunway Lagoon in this forum.  :Smile:  I live right opposite of it and shot couple of fireworks video on New Year's eve. Will share it soon...

----------

